# 260. rem?



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

i just want to know what u guys think about the 260. rem. i am looking at one in rem. model 7. to replace my 308. what u guys think?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

The 260 Rem. has become my pet caliber. With that said you probably won't be suprised that I think it's a great choice. I have the 260 in a Browning Stainless Stalker and a Remington XP100R. Recoil is light, accuracy in a hunting class barrel is good, and the velocity and energy retention make it a great hunting caliber. You can load it with 85 gr. to 140 gr. bullets. This is a great all around caliber. Check out the ballistics and compare to other popular calibers down range.


----------



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

thanx alot long shot i do more research on it


----------

